# Desert Ironwood in bloom



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

I guess this is as good of place as any to post this, just showing what DIW in bloom looks like. An easy way to identify them this time of year. Although in drought years they don't bloom, and can even go kinda dormant. So it is something you don't see that often, had a lot of rain last winter. This is one reason it is so hard to judge the age of the trees; some years they don't make growth rings. As far as my research, no one really knows how long they live, I've seen claims from 400 years to over 1000.

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 10 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for info- nice looking tree- How big is the trunk on that size of one.


----------



## phinds (Apr 23, 2017)

Very cool Barry, thanks for posting. I assume you won't mind if I quote your post on my site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the lesson in DIW Barry thats super cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for info- nice looking tree- How big is the trunk on that size of one.


The one in the pic is multi-trunk, but if it weren't, maybe a foot , foot and a half. They can be over 2 foot at the base, but trunks are usually short and split into multiple branches a few feet up.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

phinds said:


> Very cool Barry, thanks for posting. I assume you won't mind if I quote your post on my site.


Sure, no problem Paul...


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------

